
RediSQL, Redis with SQL capabilities reach v0.3 with JSON modules and FTS - siscia
https://github.com/RedBeardLab/rediSQL/releases/tag/v0.3.0
======
socceroos
...the more they diverge? /s

It's been interesting to see the wrap-around. It happened more quickly than I
thought it would.

The one lesson that never seems to stick is "use the right tools for the job
at hand".

~~~
siscia
You guys are both right.

However what we are trying to provide is a different tool.

I believe we all appreciate the power of an SQL engine but also the simplicity
of operation of Redis.

Here we are trying to bridge the two, a powerful SQL engine that is extremely
simple to operate.

You can actually create a new lightweight database, with a simple comand and
have several different process (microservices in different machines?) connect
to it.

Finally I really believe in the NoSQL movement, but sometimes you just need to
park your data somewhere and have join and filters without the hassle of
operating a postgresql instance...

I exposed the main motivation of the project here:
[http://redbeardlab.tech/rediSQL/motivations/](http://redbeardlab.tech/rediSQL/motivations/)

------
solidsnack9000
The more things change...

~~~
siscia
I (the author) replied to the other comment, you may be interested.

~~~
solidsnack9000
My point is maybe different from theirs. SQL and the accompanying approach to
defining data structures are very durable notions.

